# Bajar potencia de audio



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola. Recurro a ustedes ya que una ves me salvaron la vida, y espero que hoy me la vuelvan a salvar.

Conocimientos en electronica: 1/10 pero hice algun que otro circuito
Conocimientos en audio: 3/10 estoy haciendo el audio car de mi coche

Problema:
Bueno, les cuento mi inconveniente que segun me parece no pasa mas alla de poner una resistencia pero es mejor preguntar antes de hacer macanas.

Compre una luneta para el coche que tiene un logo iluminado con 12 leds (azules). Que se prende como si fuera audioritmica conectada al estereo.

RESUMEN: Necesito bajar la intensidad de una potencia boss ch 800 a la potencia de un estereo convencional. que puedo poner?

Sensillamente quiero bajar la potencia de 150 wats RMS a 15 wats RMS. se puede hacer mediante una resistencia variable (para ajustar exactamente en el volumen que quiero que se encianda a tope)? de que valor?

Pude observar que bajo una cinta aisladora habia un componente con la inscripcion 5w47rj


----------



## raher (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola, yo estoy en las mismas, quiero bajar la potencia a un amplificador.
Tengo unos gabinetes marshall de 120W y los conecto en un poder backstage de 155w 
( http://www.back-stage.com.mx/#/productos/52/ ).
El el volumen del ampli lo uso de la mitad para abajo, pero me gustaria saber si se puede hacer algo para que no de los 155w de salida y que de 120w por si algun dia alguien moviera el volumen por accidente.
Se podra? Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2010)

raher dijo:


> Hola, yo estoy en las mismas, quiero bajar la potencia a un amplificador.
> Tengo unos gabinetes marshall de 120W y los conecto en un poder backstage de 155w
> ( http://www.back-stage.com.mx/#/productos/52/ ).
> El el volumen del ampli lo uso de la mitad para abajo, pero me gustaria saber si se puede hacer algo para que no de los 155w de salida y que de 120w por si algun dia alguien moviera el volumen por accidente.
> Se podra? Gracias por su ayuda


 
Bajale el master y listo !

Saludos


----------



## raher (Abr 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bajale el master y listo !
> 
> Saludos


Hola dosmetros, pues precisamente eso es lo que hago pero me gustaria saber si hay algun metodo interno para hacerlo para poder mover el volumen al maximo sin riesgo de quemar las bocinas.
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2010)

Digo la que está detrás de la potencia boss ch 800.

No el volumen del Auto-Stereo.

Saludos!


----------

